# New Cwc G10 With Super Luminova



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Just got a new CWC G10 from Silvermans.

- Super Luminova luminous hands and markers

- 35mm wide (excluding crown) solid Stainless Steel case with 19mm fixed bars

- Swiss Made jewelled quartz movement

- Arabic numerals with orientation arrow at 12

- Impact resistant acrylic crystal

- Battery hatch for easy battery change

- Full military markings

Here are a couple of photos:










Yep, they now come with Super Luminova!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Let's see it in the dark. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Let's see it in the dark. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Here ya go


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great lume shot Andy! And nice watch to match.


----------



## uberbt (Mar 26, 2010)

Andy,

And about water resistance of CWC G10 non dated issue? Despite the fact it's 5ATM I've already read some people questioning its water resistance. Have you tried swim or shallow dive?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

uberbt said:


> Andy,
> 
> And about water resistance of CWC G10 non dated issue? Despite the fact it's 5ATM I've already read some people questioning its water resistance. Have you tried swim or shallow dive?


I haven't tested its water resistance, but it is covered by 3 year warranty.


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice pics vastly better than on the CWC site!



Andy the Squirrel said:


> Just got a new CWC G10 from Silvermans.
> 
> - Super Luminova luminous hands and markers
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I own some CWC models and they seem pretty much OK for surface swimming but a couple of friends have had leaks in G10s. I own a few MWC's too and they have a glass flush crystal as opposed to the perspex on the CWC which might be better regarding water resistance but being a collector I tend to like all G10 models even though they all look much the same, it is subtle differences I find interesting in the various models especially when you look at all the CWC G10s from 1979 to now. One CWV that seems excellent is the SBS PVD Diver which a friend owns who works on oil rigs he has had it 7 or 8 years and it has had a real hammering but still does the job fine.



Andy the Squirrel said:


> uberbt said:
> 
> 
> > Andy,
> ...


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

How long do you find it glows for? I don't find my CWC G10 that thrilling but I tend to use a watch with Tritium tubes when night performance is needed. I don't think it is just a problem with the CWC I have a Breitling which frankly is even worse.



Andy the Squirrel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see it in the dark. :wink2:
> ...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

It glows all night, about the same brightness as tritium paint in the early hours of the morning. Not as bright as tritium tubes but readable.



ghostdog said:


> How long do you find it glows for? I don't find my CWC G10 that thrilling but I tend to use a watch with Tritium tubes when night performance is needed. I don't think it is just a problem with the CWC I have a Breitling which frankly is even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> It glows all night, about the same brightness as tritium paint in the early hours of the morning. Not as bright as tritium tubes but readable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice watch. I wish you health to enjoy it.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

lovely looking watch that had many g10's but none with that lume will have to check one out now!


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a very cool watch! :good:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The G10 as nice as it may be does not have full military markings on the case back,i.e no issued number or year of issue and as far as the lume goes I have a 1984 issued G10 with a lume as good as that one.I don't think it matters whether it's L = Lithium or T = tritium.

For the price you paid for the watch you could have purchased a real issued G10 from Roy and still get your money back when you come to sell it on.The Silvermans version are alittle bit more difficult to sell on.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

er.....now correct me if im wrong (and it has been known ) but if your in the forces, and your doing night ops, would you really wear a watch that glowed like a glowy thing??


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Definately not Shawn.

I just some or most people think that these watches glow like this automatically,unlike Luminox or Traser which have a GTLS system these G10's have to be shown light before you can see the time in the dark, then they are only illuminated for a short period of time for tactical reasons


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> er.....now correct me if im wrong (and it has been known ) but if your in the forces, and your doing night ops, would you really wear a watch that glowed like a glowy thing??


It's night-time, so sleeves down.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Sancho Panza said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > er.....now correct me if im wrong (and it has been known ) but if your in the forces, and your doing night ops, would you really wear a watch that glowed like a glowy thing??
> ...


really?  do the forces also have mittens with the string to make sure they dont lose them?....although i could see this being a problem....i mean, what if the cotton holding the afore mentioned mitten should get snagged and the mitten lost?

....also, do they have to take a coat out with them just in case it rains? even if it really doesnt look like its gonna rain?

....and now i think on it, are they allowed out when its dark?????

...these are troubling times, and its just this sort of thing that keeps me up at night.....


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


What are you on, it's standing orders that when sleeves are rolled up during the day, in the evening they are rolled down. Wherever I've been in the world with the Army this is still carried on, be it Iraq or Afghanistan. Now come out with some pish reply.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

> what are you on


a wind up.......

now.....calm down and wind your neck in

or better still, look here


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why has this topic gone from the lume of a G10 to QR's( Queens Regulations )?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jmm1 said:


> Why has this topic gone from the lume of a G10 to QR's( Queens Regulations )?


 because this is RLT


----------

